# webfrontend für Mysql



## casimir (7. April 2004)

Hallo allerseits, kennt einer ein gutes Webfronend um aus einer bestehenden MySQL DB eine Webabfrageseite zu erzeugen? Wäre für Hinweise dankbar..


viele Grüße


christian


----------



## Karl Förster (7. April 2004)

Was ist mit einer Webabfrageseite gemeint? Der einzige Frontend, der Standard ist und auch einfach in der Anwendung ist immernoch phpMyAdmin.

Link: http://www.phpmyadmin.net


----------



## casimir (7. April 2004)

*webfrontend*

Ja hallo erstmal, schönen Dank erstmal,

also phpadmin kenne ich auch, dass ist aber eher ein administratives Tool um SQL DB zu verwalten. Es lassen sich aber damit keine Abfragewebseiten generieren soweit ich weiss. Was ich dagegen suche ist ein Tool, welches mit Hilfe entsprechender Angaben, wie Formularfelder, Filterkriterien etc. eine entsprechende Webseite zur Abfrage einer DB generiert, zB auf PHP Basis. Der Webbenutzer sollte dabei natürlich nicht die Tabelleneigenschaften editieren können wie es ja bei PHPadmin der Fall ist.

ZUm besseren Verständnis was ich meine, kann man zB an eine Video Datenbank denken, die als MYSQL DB vorliegt. Der Webbenutzer sollte nun die Möglichkeit haben zB alle Filme die ab 1965 erschienen sind und mit Schauspieler XY sich als Liste auszugeben zu lassen.

Für so eine oder ähnliche Aufgabenstellungen wirde es doch sicher etwas geben, hoffe es ist jetzt klar geworden was ich vorhabe..


schönen Dank noch mal 


Gruss


christian


----------



## hoizwurm (13. April 2004)

hallo!

Versuchs mal dort: http://www.fabforce.net/dbdesigner4/ 

Habe mich mal etwas damit befasst, kommen auf Anhieb ganz nette Sachen raus.

mfg Hoizwurm


----------



## casimir (14. April 2004)

*re*

Jo hallo erstmal und dankeschön,

ja dat scheint auf den ersten Blick genau dass was ich suche. Nur leider fuktionierte es nicht ganz so wie ich es mit vorgestellt hatte. Ich geh davon aus, dass ich bei der option simpel Webfrontend, nach dem ich die Mysql DB gewählt habe bei View beim Slider die Tabellen der DB auswählen kann, leider werden da keine angezeigt, obwohl der MYSQL SERVER GESTARTET ist! Also irgendwas stimmt da nicht oder ich stelle mich ma wieder an.

vielleciht weisst Du ja Rat

Danke nochmals


Gruss


Christian


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (14. April 2004)

Ich glaub du suchst was wie http://phplens.com/  - Ansonsten kannst du dir Code Charge Studio mal anschauen - dazu hab den Link aber nicht im Kopf.


----------

